# Halloween Costumes?



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys! So Halloween is coming up yay! I want wear a costume but i can't stand the feel of store bought costume, so i want to make my own! I was thinking of a joke costume i had like last year (I glued marshmallow peeps to a shirt and i was a chick magnet), or i could make a cool looking costume! Any ideas and how to make it?


Also what are you gonna wear for Halloween this year? Let us know!


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm gonna be what I be every year, a ghost, if I do go trick or treating this year that is..
basic as fk


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

Tape cardboard together and make armor-looking pieces out of it. Get a helmet, shoulder plates, cape, chestplate, greaves, leggings, and shoes. Then go around and tell people you're the god of all carboard and cardboard accessories.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm going to be Princess Peach this year (please don't laugh) but to be honest I'm not too happy with how my costume turned out, but I don't want to be a fairy princess for the 46372182837373838th year in a row.
It's a shame because all the fairy princes costumes are gorgeous, but it's getting old.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

a sexy minion


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> a sexy minion



Sexy Donald Trump yes.


----------



## asuka (Sep 30, 2015)

im gonna be umaru. got the cloak, just need the wig.....>


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Either medieval knight or pirate.  I already have all the things I need for the knight costume, and it's all homemade.  Got the tunic/hood from a Renaissance festivale, huge painted homemade wooden sword (i don't remember where I got it), and two options for shield: homemade from a special glass-metal (it's weird XD), and wooden from Ren. fest.  I kinda want to do something else though, so I'm leaning towards a pirate or grim reaper.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 30, 2015)

For the past few years I've dressed up as a bargain bin. I just find bits of costumes and clothing and wear 'em all at once. I think it's funny.


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 30, 2015)

Some good costume ideas I've seen are:
Dunkin' Donuts: You can wear a basketball uniform and carry around some doughnuts (or any other doughnut themed accessory)
Deviled Eggs: Dress like an egg with devil horns
Nickelback: Glue a bunch of nickels to the back of a shirt

I'm deciding on being R2D2, Spiderman, or Umbreon xD


----------



## Locket (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm going to (try) to be Skull Kid from Zelda.

My mom said creepy when she first saw him


----------



## Mango (Sep 30, 2015)

my brothers are being puns but im being either pietro or sock sowachowski


----------



## boujee (Sep 30, 2015)

I was going to go as Excalibur but my nephew wants to go trick or treating. He wants to go as one of the ninja turtles and his mom is going as Kari. 
My twin is good as master splinter.
I might go as a power ranger or something. These are all shows he like so it'll be fun for him.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, should this even be an actual question, Daniel?




Go dress up as Shrek.


----------



## Mink (Sep 30, 2015)

this: my idol jk, maybe wear my legit japanese sailor uniform and tape a paperbag with blushies over my head and write a sign that says pls notice me senpai


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Wow, should this even be an actual question, Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH yes of course! But I cannot find a good costume to suit the lord.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Probably a McDonald's employee


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm dressing as a pumpkin :3


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

me


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> AH yes of course! But I cannot find a good costume to suit the lord.








+ some rags

And now you are ready to go


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

I always go as a Gothic evil fairy, I am totally drawn to the dark side. this is my costume from last year!


 

YES it is a little disturbing that is why i like it! And you can't see it but my skin and hair glowed from so much glitter and my makeup was wearing off as I did have black lips stick and some more black eyes but I think it was cool standing at the alter.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 1, 2015)

if u wanna go as something scary go as my ex-wife!!!! lol !!!!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> if u wanna go as something scary go as my ex-wife!!!! lol !!!!



LMAO I don't know her so I don't know if she is really that scary or not hehehe


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 1, 2015)

If I bother to dress up this year, I'll probably use my Lucia cosplay, (Lunar: Eternal Blue) because I really don't wanna go as Fluttershy AGAIN this year.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 1, 2015)

Mango said:


> pietro


YEAHHHH

no idea what i'm doing for halloween, will probably figure something out at the last minute.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Oct 1, 2015)

You can always dress up as one big meme...or John Cena lawl. For me, I was hoping to spend Halloween with my boyfriend (we were gonna be Joy and Sadness from Inside Out), but since it doesn't look like we will, maybe I'll be a cute ghost!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

u w u said:


>



copier


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> copier



um so im not allowed to match now lol xx


----------



## FallenStars (Oct 1, 2015)

Not even wearing a costume this year  I just don't see the point because of my braces and i can't eat a lot of the candy AND i don't have any halloween party to go to, not that I know of. it's sad cause I wanted to be something creepy this year

then again.... I can just be myself if i want to look creepy LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> copier


hey hey, I'm sure we all want to be sexy minions do we not?


----------



## asuka (Oct 1, 2015)

u w u said:


>



wtf she looks like a sex doll or something its creeping me out


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

I won't be doing much for halloween around here. It is no longer fun in my area. Everyone goes to the park and nobody goes door to door. I used to decorate my house all spooky and stuff. But I live in dead end road and the few people that go door to door in my town never come down my road.


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

either stay at home or dress up in a Target employee uniform and walk around inside the store


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2015)

I was going to be a sexy yipyip (I was planning on making my costume but the fire kind of took up all my time and now it's too late) but now I think I'll be a witch just using clothes I already have, maybe buying a nice witch hat though... Or Wednesday Addams, because I just got a cute plain black dress with the peter pan collar. *shrugs* I'm going to spend all my money on decorations anyways.


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

Wednesday Adams is a great idea... and super easy... 

Daniel what are some of the ideas you have ? maybe i can help you find a couple things...


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> Wednesday Adams is a great idea... and super easy...
> 
> Daniel what are some of the ideas you have ? maybe i can help you find a couple things...



I don't have any ideas so I'm open to all ears!


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 2, 2015)

Donald Trump


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

I used to dress up as a witch xD funny since my name is sabrina


----------



## Meg-Mog (Oct 4, 2015)

*What are you dressing up as for Halloween?*

Cause I work in a nursery school, Our three rooms are having themes this years,

My room is Disney Princess - So i'm going as Anna. But for my own party i'm making my own pirate costume.

So what are you going as?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 4, 2015)

V for Vendetta


----------



## wassop (Oct 4, 2015)

jurassic park visitor


----------



## Titi (Oct 4, 2015)

I'll be doing a bunch of zombie walks so somekind of Zombie for sure. I wanted to be a zombie from an early 1900's asylum but I'm struggling to find a nice straitjacket that is not ridiculously expensive, and I can't make one...


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Rose Quartz Don't kill me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

I used to go as a witch every single year. I stopped trick-or-treating four years ago because apparently I was too old to do it so why is pretty much everyone I know that's the same age as me still doing it??

It would have been cool if I was able to dress up as Rosalina.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol gonna put on this blank white mask I have and wear all black. Maybe put some reflective stuff where the eyes are to freak kids out.


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Oct 4, 2015)

I found this creepy mask


If i manage to get some school girl outfit, i can successfully scare all the little kids.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

myself

I want to be a snow princess, I guess. not ELSA!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't celebrate Halloween but if I would I'd be a possessed King Dedede


----------



## cornimer (Oct 10, 2015)

Planty the Potted Plant.  If you know who that is you are awesome.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm not going to dress up this year, because last year I got so much grief from everyone about wanting to go out at 15 (I'm 16 now)


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm going to be Kiki from Kiki's Delivery Service!!


----------



## morifarty (Oct 11, 2015)

I was going to dress up as Dana Scully but I have a debate tournament Halloween night :^/


----------



## milkday (Oct 11, 2015)

I was going to be a mob boss (don't you dare laugh) but I might make a little more spooky by covering the shirt with blood and buying one of those cheap white craft masks and covering the eyes with tinfoil


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2015)

If i decide to go out, I'll probably go as Stevonnie from steven universe


----------



## Kekky (Oct 11, 2015)

I used to always dress as something scary or creepy, but these days I just accessorize with Halloween things. I'll probably just wear my shirt that says "Creepin' it real" and carry my Halloween bat bag.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a Halloween party on the 30th, I wanna be Dwight Schrute!


----------



## Bobeh123 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm going to be Captain America.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 11, 2015)

im a bit past the age for trick or treating sadly, and im really picky on what i dress up for as halloween. idk what to dress up as anymore tbh.


----------



## Demquas (Oct 11, 2015)

Honestly I haven't told my parents what I plan to be and who to go with. But I wanted to dress up as Mabel from Gravity Falls and then my friend could be Dipper. I'd be perfect for Mabel because if my brown curly hair and my braces. :I


----------



## Flop (Oct 18, 2015)

*Halloween Costumes!*

So I'm excited for Halloween, and I can't wait to go trick or treating with my girlfriend.  Pic related. 


Spoiler: Spoiler






She's going to be a unicorn instead.  

And yes, it's very hard to see out of. 

What are you planning to be for Halloween?  Don't start with that "I'm too old to go Trick or Treating" crap.  If you already have pictures of your costume, feel free to post them!


----------



## Vida (Oct 18, 2015)

I would love to go trick or treating but Im already 22 so I dont know if Im too old. (I look a lot younger though!)

Anyways, Im going to be a zombie for Halloween.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, I was planning on going as the cool aid man for the costume contest, but apparently its due on Saturday, so I'm going as an identity thief. I'm going to put name tags all over myself xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

I really dont know T--T
Im so thirsty for ideas D:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 18, 2015)

In the uk it isn't as big and I live in a terrible area so it's really chavvy and I would get murdered if I did go trick or treating.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 18, 2015)

I was thinking Marisa Kirisame this year since she's a cute witch. I guess we'll see but I don't have a lot of time to decide!


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm going to be a bear, I'm using a lot of thing that I already have around the house. It's going to be pretty simplistic. Also I get to wear a sweater, so that's a plus. I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to actually _do_ in my costume, though. Around where I live, it's considered really tacky to go trick-or-treating if you're over the age of about 13. And since I live on a busy road nobody comes to my house, so I won't be handing out candy. Maybe I'll just take a walk around town.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2015)

Not sure, I'd like to dress up but I can't afford a costume or anything, plus I'm not like going out or anything so I'd just wear it indoors. I have like a unicorn kigurumi so maybe I'll laze around in my room all day wearing that.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm probably not going trick-or-treating, but I do have a costume to wear to school.  I'm going to be Planty the Potted Plant.  If you know who that is then you are amazing.  XD


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

Some people are definitely too old to trick or treat. I am definitely too old. I would still like to dress up though and do something, but I just don't have anything to do. We don't even get trick or treaters at my house so I can't even give out candy.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm have a couple of ideas right now. I'm either gonna go as a witch and take my little black cat with me (yes, I take my cat for walks. He's too small and young to let out on his own, and we don't have a cat flap, so I take him for walks instead) or I'm going to dress up as a zombie school girl.


----------



## Lily. (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm debating on if I should do a pun costume this year or not.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

I think I might go as an emo this year. I can recycle my Punk outfit from last year, so I won't need to spend too much money


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2015)

I posted this picture on the Bell Tree event shares your entries page but I'll post it here too! I'm going as Ayu Tsukimiya cause she's cute.


----------

